# Neue Internet IP über WLAN bekommen



## ichunder (7. Februar 2008)

Hi

Ich habe ein Ethernet Modem und habe bis jetzt immer eine Batch datei verwendet um eine neue IP zu bekommen.
Batch datei:
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release 
ipconfig /renew

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Wlan Netzwerk, wobei der Wlan router mit dem Modem verbunden ist. Leider funktioniert dadurch die Batch Datei nicht mehr.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich neue IPs bekommen kann, ohne das Modem ab- und anzustecken.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Vielen dank schon im Vorraus


----------



## AndreG (15. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Wenn du dich nicht auf dein Modem per Telnet o.ä. verbinden kannst dann bleibt dir nur das abziehen.

Mfg Andre


----------

